# DIY Halloween Lantern Decoration



## [email protected] Justchillin (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I painted Halloween Lantern`s . I am interested in your opinion. I made a tutorial video. Please check the link down below. Have fun!


----------

